# shorthair cat / kitten snores and breathing is heavy



## britishblueshorthair (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a male cream British shorthair cat who is 4 months old. I noticed when hes sleeping he tends to snore and asked the vet when he was getting his jags and vet couldn't find anything wrong. Ive the vet checked him over again recently for something else. I've now noticed that he tends to breath heavily sometimes during the day but doesn't seem to be causing him any distress and runs around the house without getting out of breath or tired quickly so looks like he is breathing out. Is this common in the British shorthair cat breeds due to the small faces and being less space for the glands causing a eco when breathing through his nose! My 1 year old blue didnt seem to have this issue but he was very big for his age at 4 months.

Has any other members with British blues noticed this when your cat was a kitten?


----------



## BSH (Jul 28, 2010)

Mine has an occasional snuffle but no signs of any true snoring.


----------



## Gem16 (Aug 5, 2010)

I wasn't aware cats snoring was anything bad really


----------



## Tje (Jan 16, 2010)

Hmmmmm. 

I better start off by saying I am by no means an authority on BSHs. Though I do have 2 of my own. Both snore. Sometimes quite badly! (one is a silver tabby and the other is a blue, both are female)

My old BSH blue male who died last year.. he could have won gold in an Olympic snoring event. 

However I wouldnt class any of the snoring mine do as being unhealthy or worrisome. At least not to me. Its annoying at times, verrrry annoying some times, lol. But they do seem to be able to breath perfectly normally. 

I do know what you mean about flat faced breeds, and I have fostered some reallllllly bad specimen Persians in the past and they really did have breathing difficulties due to their flat face. MY BSHs arent anywhere near as bad as those Persians were in how they snore. (these Persians I am talking about were terribly unethically bred tea cup variety and their skulls/faces were deformed in the extreme and sometimes they seemed to kind of choke in their sleep as they didnt seem to be getting enough air into their noses. I used to prop a rolled up face cloth under their chin to open the airways more, or just reposition themin their sleep to a slightly more upright position... but I do hasten to add these Persians were verrry poorly animals, not normal by any strecth of the imagination). 

I hope this helps even if its just to know your BSHs arent the only snorers out there


----------



## JOANNEJ1655 (Sep 5, 2009)

My British Blue snores really loud and always has done. He is 19 months old. Not sure who is worse the cat or my other half! Lol


----------



## Catastrophy (Dec 16, 2010)

I have 2 cats, not British Blue ... more back alley mix-ups! Alice has a "long" nose and has a noticeable snore - you know its bad when visitors notice it! It has never caused her any problems, it's a case of it sounds worse than it is.


----------



## Shelley Cat Lover (Jan 23, 2009)

My BSH snores depending on what position he's in  I too got him checked by the vet and he gave him the all clear. Now he's around 18 months he seems to snore much less, mostly when he's asleep on his back


----------

